# Best Antivirus & Security for Samsung Galaxy Ace [Android]



## Charley (Mar 16, 2011)

1. Which AV & security softawers should I install on the Samsung Galaxy Ace ? 

2. Also what are the must have apps ?


----------



## Chetan1991 (Mar 16, 2011)

Since android is linux based and new, i dont think there are any viruses that infect it.
For "must have apps", see the thread with the same name


----------



## Charley (Mar 16, 2011)

Chetan1991 said:


> Since android is linux based and new, i dont think there are any viruses that infect it.



Yesterday I scanned with AVG and showed 2 apps are infected. Also some in the media were infected.


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 16, 2011)

Some malicious apps were uploaded to the market. Connect your phone to the internet & they should be deactivated automatically.


----------



## Charley (Mar 16, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> Some malicious apps were uploaded to the market. Connect your phone to the internet & they should be deactivated automatically.



So then do you suggest not using any antivirus ?


----------



## Chetan1991 (Mar 16, 2011)

@#*&!! Not Android!! How come an open source os got infected this quick??


----------



## funkysourav (Mar 16, 2011)

open source does not mean "infallible"
anything can be infected

the good thing is google acted real quick


----------



## Chetan1991 (Mar 17, 2011)

Then how come there aren't many viruses for linux distros? android has similar arch, does'nt it?


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 17, 2011)

No one cares of infecting Linux distros. That won't help in gaining the personal information a hacker requires. Also Android is not fully Linux-compliant. It has other third-party code.

Instead, infecting a mobile phone would lead to compromising of sensitive user information including credit-card information. Those apps successfully exploited the OS to compromise the IMEI numbers of the handsets. If they were allowed to run further, only God knows, what other information they could've exploited.


----------



## reddead (Mar 18, 2011)

you guys went off-topic....he just asked for a security app
i use lookout security[best]
must hav apps:
power amp,winamp[music player]
aldiko[book reader]
astro[file manager]
opera mini[broser]


----------



## Charley (Mar 18, 2011)

reddead said:


> you guys went off-topic....he just asked for a security app
> i use lookout security[best]



Thanks for this. But it's not FREE.


----------



## reddead (Mar 18, 2011)

it has 2 versions-free and paid
free one is enough


----------

